# How Does The Magneto Work On this?



## lindylex (Sep 9, 2020)

I have a Craftsman 3000i generator that is a white label Generac Model 7129, GP 3000I. This unit has no spark and I am trying to diagnose it. I am not familiar with this type of ignition system. This magneto sits nowhere close to the flywheel. What is the name of this type of ignition system? How do I diagnose this for spark?

Thanks


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

I'd post this question at the following forum, lots of knowledgeable folks there on small engines. 

Craftsman/Sears Forum


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

bad design!
cobbled together... as i shake my head!!

well start with the basics a good spark detector.
click here for the small engine tools page

and you need a good volt ohm meter.
a fluke with HZ works the best when doing gens.
walk down through the coils and measure every thing.

connect back up the coil ground first!!
there is a remote pickup inside the case next to the rotor.
that is for the igniter signal.


----------



## lindylex (Sep 9, 2020)

exmar said:


> I'd post this question at the following forum, lots of knowledgeable folks there on small engines.
> 
> Craftsman/Sears Forum


Thanks and I will do this.


----------



## lindylex (Sep 9, 2020)

iowagold said:


> bad design!
> cobbled together... as i shake my head!!
> 
> well start with the basics a good spark detector.
> ...


It does look like someone's cousin did this over the weekend with a shot gun to their head after only attending an engineering program for 2 weeks. 

I did test it with an inline spark tester. It has no spark. 

Is this the proper name "remote pickup inside the case"? I searched and could not find an image of such a part for this. Thanks for the tool information.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

lindylex said:


> I did test it with an inline spark tester. It has no spark.


You DID connect the coil ground back up first as Paul mentioned, right? That's the green/yellow wire in your picture that needs to be connected to the second coil mount point just above it.


----------



## lindylex (Sep 9, 2020)

tabora said:


> You DID connect the coil ground back up first as Paul mentioned, right? That's the green/yellow wire in your picture that needs to be connected to the second coil mount point just above it.


Yes and the photo is from me trying to isolate various part of the ignition system. That wire was connected.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lindylex said:


> It does look like someone's cousin did this over the weekend with a shot gun to their head after only attending an engineering program for 2 weeks.
> 
> I did test it with an inline spark tester. It has no spark.
> 
> Is this the proper name "remote pickup inside the case"? I searched and could not find an image of such a part for this. Thanks for the tool information.


wow were they smoking the 420 during class??
lol!!
try spark pickup coil.
or igniter inducer coil.

you may have to trace the wires back to it.
they do this design when there is limited space for an close to the flywheel mag.

yea poor design..


----------



## Fatmike5 (Jan 24, 2021)

lindylex said:


> I have a Craftsman 3000i generator that is a white label Generac Model 7129, GP 3000I. This unit has no spark and I am trying to diagnose it. I am not familiar with this type of ignition system. This magneto sits nowhere close to the flywheel. What is the name of this type of ignition system? How do I diagnose this for spark?
> 
> Thanks
> View attachment 8117
> ...


Did you ever get it figured out im having the same issue


----------



## lindylex (Sep 9, 2020)

Fatmike5 said:


> Did you ever get it figured out im having the same issue


I never figured this out. I really wanted to solve this as it is a new design being used.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Maybe this link can help you guys:





Generac Power Systems - Find My Manual, Parts List, and Product Support


Enter your model or serial number to find Generac specifications, manuals, parts lists, FAQs, how-to videos, and more for your product.




www.generac.com




Here is the ignition coil:








Generac Part #10000024658 Ignition Coil


Ignition Coil




www.colburnpower.com




Here is the ignition module:








Generac Genuine Part 10000021900 IGNITION MODULE


10000021900 - This is a genuine part for Generac; not an aftermarket part.




sleequipment.com


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Looking at the wiring diagram from the Generac link above, it appears that the Ignition coil is wired to an ignition module, which is wired to a triggered coil and an Ignition coil in the Generator Block.
No clue about how to troubleshoot something like this though.
Two things to check that are connected to the ignition module are the Oil Sensor and the Flameout Switch (no clue what this is for)
See attached wiring schematic:


----------

